# ss jam nuts



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

i'm going to be rigging a new red fish this weekend. does anyone know where to pick up some ss jam nuts? i checked capt.Dicks.com no luck their, only poprivits. i got a sweet deal on a red 12 with angler package and need to install a few cleats. thanks!!


----------



## news_watch (Jun 1, 2005)

Any Lowes or Home Depot will have them.
Or Tractor Supply, Boaters world, etc.
The only hard to find size was 10-32.
10-24 more common and found almost everywhere.

nw


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

thanks i'll check boaters world, west marine


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

10-32 finer thread it holds better.


----------



## news_watch (Jun 1, 2005)

bbc,
I think you are right in a pure technical sense, but practically, I'd be very surprised if there was a difference in holding power given that we are bolting to plastic, which should give first.
Also, 10-32 might stay put better if using std nuts, but using a nylok nut would equalize that advantage, also.
Downside to 10-32 is if you lose a nut, you will have a devil of a time finding a replacement without going to a boat supply house.
nw


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

found them. don't go to lowes home depot, or boaters world, they have no clue. only a few yak outfitters have them. picked up some at austin canoe and kayak.com. good site, they will ship your yak for 49 bucks 10-32X1"


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

i've ordered through austin before too. good, fast service.

i agree with news watch. cant really see there being that much difference in holding power between the 10-24 and 10-32 while using a nylok nut.


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

Guess I got spoiled where I worked. All I had to do is go to the SS bolt bin in front of the stock room and pick..Sure miss those days.
10-24 is ok with nyloc nuts.
But if I could choose


----------



## Too Busy (Sep 7, 2007)

At Lowe's they are in the Blue multidrawer cabinets on the hardware aisle. Most of the help at Lowe's wont have a clue though.


----------



## notso (Jul 18, 2005)

You guys should do your selves a favor & find out where your local bolt supply house is. Pretty much every decent sized town has at least one. Usually, they are some really run down hole in the wall place, but they usually have really cool stuff.
In C'ville, we have a place called Specialty Fastener, & they have everything from typical nuts & bolts to tools to 2" reciever tubes to make your own hitches. Also, at places like that, you'll find that you can get a box of 50-100 small fasteners for the price of 1-3 of the same fasteners at lowes/home depot.


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

i called chesapeak fastner a large supply house for marine hardware they were helpfull but didn't know where to find them. lowes,HD or west marine are good for bolts and locknuts also ace hardware has a large stock of ss fittings but no well nuts. even hook 1.com was a no go.


----------



## notso (Jul 18, 2005)

I forgot the other greatest resource on earth, Mcmaster-Carr. Check out Mcmaster.com. They have EVERYTHING. Just checked them & they have 10-32 nyloc nuts in 316 stainless for $9.18 for a box of 50 or 18-8 stainless for $7.47. The PN is 90715A115 (316 stainless), if you're still looking. They even have stuff like Kevlar to make skid pads out of. They take credit cards & we usually get stuff in 1-2 days from them.


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

i forgot them. i have thier cat. at work. ah something to do besides work


----------



## notso (Jul 18, 2005)

they have a pretty good web site also...


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

went to mcmaster.com it took awhile but ifound them listed as rubber rivets 10-32 buy mach. screws seperately. thank for jogging my memory.


----------



## news_watch (Jun 1, 2005)

surfansam,
I found 10-32 nylock nuts at Home Depot today, so the big boxes do carry them.
In the hardware aisle.
nw


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

man, the junk depot by me does'nt even carry phillips ss mach. screws. picked up a supply from mcmaster. should last awhile. at least 3 more yaks


----------



## notso (Jul 18, 2005)

news_watch said:


> surfansam,
> I found 10-32 nylock nuts at Home Depot today, so the big boxes do carry them.
> In the hardware aisle.
> nw



Be careful to make sure that they are stainless & not just plated. Although, plated would probably work just fine.


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

these well nuts come with bronze nuts that squeeze the rubber when tighted.clear silicone on the ss screws should stop oxidation with dissimilar metals.


----------



## outfishin28 (Jul 15, 2005)

surfnsam said:


> these well nuts come with bronze nuts that squeeze the rubber when tighted.clear silicone on the ss screws should stop oxidation with dissimilar metals.


I would also use a bonded sealing washer on each side of the yak. that will add to the strength and also help with preventing loosening of the bolts through vibration (travel, rope burn ect.) The washers are galvanized and have a rubber seal on one side. Just make sure you tighten them flat, as they are conical of sorts out of the package.


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

can't use them on the inside unfortunatly no access on a sot yak.


----------

